
The Magic of Roundabouts - markovAntony
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/05/the-magic-of-roundabouts
======
howard941
The author got to experience the roundabout in its natural setting (or Canada)
but like me he lives in Florida. Our version of the roundabout isn't a
roundabout: It's the much different and sometimes scary traffic circle. See
[http://www.roundaboutresources.org/roundabout-vs.-traffic-
ci...](http://www.roundaboutresources.org/roundabout-vs.-traffic-circle.html)
and try not to crash

